# Any GR owners in Las Vegas / Southern Nevada area?



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

There are some members from Nevada, I know of a few from Las Vegas.

Hopefully they will see this thread and post.

Shiloh is so adorable.


----------



## John Condemi (Jan 17, 2013)

Thank you for the info, I will keep my eyes peeled for other members around here...


----------



## Denver (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm about a hour and a half outside of Vegas. Probably to far for a play date though


----------



## John Condemi (Jan 17, 2013)

Yeah, I think that's a bit far. Are you in St. George?


----------



## Denver (Apr 13, 2013)

Yes I'm in St. George


----------

